# Shape-Shifting Furniture



## RadishRose (Feb 24, 2017)

I never saw anything like this before-


----------



## Falcon (Feb 24, 2017)

Cute,  But it doesn't look very comfortable, to me anyway.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 24, 2017)

I don't care for it but I'm amazed at the thought that went into it!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 24, 2017)

I never saw that either Rose, not for me but I guess some younger folks that move from apartment to apartment might find that very handy.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 24, 2017)

I wouldn't sit on it if you paid me; I'm afraid of it.


----------



## Stormy (Feb 24, 2017)

That's wild


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 24, 2017)

Very clever design and technology


----------



## jujube (Feb 24, 2017)

Amazing.  But, how durable is it?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 24, 2017)

Pretty neat but my back would never bend to fit any of those positions. There was a time I probably would have purchased two of them. We started out with all ultra modern furniture. What was I thinking!


----------

